# Coupon tips for JoAnns, Michaels and Hobby Lobby



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I found this article informative. I hope it saves you some money
http://dominodebi.typepad.com/sos/2012/06/coupon-tips-for-the-craft-store-triumvirate.html


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Interesting although I have no close access to any of these stores. I get very aggravated with Joanne Fabrics as every time I get a great coupon and make a trip there I find they have a slight reduction on yarn and then that negates the coupon which can't be used on "sale items". I have experienced that so many times that I no longer make the trip only to be skunked.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I have found JoAnns coupons do not save much $$ unless it is at least a 50% one. Also, the SSRH yarn is actually more expensive than Walmart otherwise. And, in our town, we don't have any major yarn stores...but, if one is able to find a good deal that is satisfactory, go for it!


----------



## Kaydee1944 (Aug 6, 2014)

Wonderful info. Thanks for the heads up. I use coupons a lot. Have run into the Michaels issue. Now have the info needed. Again thanks


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Good to know.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

That information is from 2012 and I wonder if it still holds.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG
I normally would go in, buy with coupon, put item in car, go in, buy with coupon, put item in car, go in......

This makes life easier!
Thanks


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

sandyridge said:


> Interesting although I have no close access to any of these stores. I get very aggravated with Joanne Fabrics as every time I get a great coupon and make a trip there I find they have a slight reduction on yarn and then that negates the coupon which can't be used on "sale items". I have experienced that so many times that I no longer make the trip only to be skunked.


I know :-(

My husband says that I am the only person that groans when something (yarn) is on sale.

"No, can't buy it. It's on sale."


----------



## Kaydee1944 (Aug 6, 2014)

I also have found this. They even add sale signs to premium items when there is a major calid coupon.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Kaydee1944 said:


> I also have found this. They even add sale signs to premium items when there is a major calid coupon.


I wonder if they are aware they are offending more shoppers than they are attracting?


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Someone put a tip about Ocean State last week .I went there and got some nice wool at $2 dollars a ball .
Thanks for the tip whoever you are .


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Completely irrelevant. Coupon policy at my 3 local Michael's stores are all different, change from day to day depending upon who's working, and the mood they're in. The only constant is a 20% discount if over 55, and lower prices overall on Patons, and Lion Brand yarns by as much as $1 per skein, and lower prices on knitting notions.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

yourmother306 said:


> OMG
> I normally would go in, buy with coupon, put item in car, go in, buy with coupon, put item in car, go in......
> 
> This makes life easier!
> Thanks


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Smart gal! I've done this with school supplies--such as the 70 page spiral notebook. Staples once offered 6 books for 10 cent each!! After a couple of trips (and with my husband), we ended up a lot for my Operation Backpack. We supply the low-income with their school supplies yearly. Save! Save! Save--and one can buy more!! :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

sandyridge said:


> Interesting although I have no close access to any of these stores. I get very aggravated with Joanne Fabrics as every time I get a great coupon and make a trip there I find they have a slight reduction on yarn and then that negates the coupon which can't be used on "sale items". I have experienced that so many times that I no longer make the trip only to be skunked.


You are not alone with this issue..I try to stay away for their stores for that reason..


----------



## mln25 (Oct 15, 2015)

sandyridge said:


> Interesting although I have no close access to any of these stores. I get very aggravated with Joanne Fabrics as every time I get a great coupon and make a trip there I find they have a slight reduction on yarn and then that negates the coupon which can't be used on "sale items". I have experienced that so many times that I no longer make the trip only to be skunked.


This is what I found to be the case at a local Michael's where I live, too. They advertised 50% off entire purchase for a 3 hour time period (It was a Tuesday from 7-10 pm). I drove there and discovered that the yarn I wanted was "on sale" for $4.99 - regular price $5.99. The coupon was invalid because of the sale! With the coupon, the 5 skeins of yarn that I wanted would have cost $14.98. But because it was on "sale" it cost $24.95! I was angry and told the manager I was not impressed with their deceit! She said there was nothing she could do about it and that it was store policy. I told her I was going to contact headquarters and she just shrugged. I didn't buy the yarn, went home and when I called corporate, I had to wait and wait. Finally hung up, disgusted.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Over the years I have had a few coupon problems but I want to give credit where credit is due. Last week I made a last minute stop to Michael's for a friend and found the battery operated candle sets for 60% off. Were $29.99 so I got 2 sets for gifts. Also got some cotton yarn and a few other things. Young lady at the checkout asked if I had a coupon and I said no; she said no problem and scanned one by the register for 20% off entire order...came out to $25.97 which was less than one candle set. As busy as it was, she was smiley and very pleasant which was welcome as that was my last stop and I was working on a migraine.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

And at Michaels do not forget to ask for the seniors discount should it apply to you, they do not offer it automatically, you have to ask. It is 10%.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Grand8ma said:


> Over the years I have had a few coupon problems but I want to give credit where credit is due. Last week I made a last minute stop to Michael's for a friend and found the battery operated candle sets for 60% off. Were $29.99 so I got 2 sets for gifts. Also got some cotton yarn and a few other things. Young lady at the checkout asked if I had a coupon and I said no; she said no problem and scanned one by the register for 20% off entire order...came out to $25.97 which was less than one candle set. As busy as it was, she was smiley and very pleasant which was welcome as that was my last stop and I was working on a migraine.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: There are some wonderful retail employees--good for her.....and you :!:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Ad at Michaels do not forget to ask for the seniors discount should it apply to you, they do not offer it automatically, you have to ask. It is 10%.


Funny, I get 20%. Just proves my point of inconsistencies


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoAnn will only accept one coupon in Lynnwood depending on the cashier. Michael's will also only accept one coupon, either one of theirs, or one of the competitors. They will tell me they don't care what company policy is, company policy does not pay the bills. :shock:


----------



## mln25 (Oct 15, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> JoAnn will only accept one coupon in Lynnwood depending on the cashier. Michael's will also only accept one coupon, either one of theirs, or one of the competitors. They will tell me they don't care what company policy is, company policy does not pay the bills. :shock:


I wonder if headquarters cares if their Managers run their stores differently. It seems "policy" varies from store to store. Some people have great experiences, and others not.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you for posting this, I have already passed it on to my sister.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I haven't been in a Michael's Store in years because their left hand doesn't know what their right hand is doing. As for JoAnn's I get very frustrated with them because they pull the 40% or 50% off coupon then put yarn on sale for as little as $1.00 off so you can't use the coupon. I just stopped going there also. I decided for me my LYS is a better option. They frequently have a 25% off everything and I usually get 10% off my purchase. They also have purchase 10 skeins of yarn (doesn't have to be in the same trip) and get one skein of your choice free.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I haven't been in a Michael's Store in years because their left hand doesn't know what their right hand is doing. As for JoAnn's I get very frustrated with them because they pull the 40% or 50% off coupon then put yarn on sale for as little as $1.00 off so you can't use the coupon. I just stopped going there also. I decided for me my LYS is a better option. They frequently have a 25% off everything and I usually get 10% off my purchase. They also have purchase 10 skeins of yarn (doesn't have to be in the same trip) and get one skein of your choice free.


Good for you-the consumer does have a choice as to where they shop. I happen to live in a rural area where there is not yarn shop available but I no longer bother making a 60 mile round trip drive for the Joanne "come-on's" that are a scam.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

sandyridge said:


> Good for you-the consumer does have a choice as to where they shop. I happen to live in a rural area where there is not yarn shop available but I no longer bother making a 60 mile round trip drive for the Joanne "come-on's" that are a scam.


I also live in a rural area but this small yarn shop is just great. I receive great service from them, they will order anything for me, if the shop is closed and I call the owner because I really need yarn to finish a project she will open the shop so I can get what I need. Why go anywhere else?


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

My local Michaels only accepts one coupon, but it doesn't have to be a Michaels coupon. Also, if you have an AC Moore in the area and can get their coupons, Joann will accept them. And Michaels has a senior discount of 10% off everything if you are over 60. Michaels, Joann and AC Moore have a military discount of 15% off everything. If you have a military card, then you can get the discount.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

heffernb said:


> My local Michaels only accepts one coupon, but it doesn't have to be a Michaels coupon. Also, if you have an AC Moore in the area and can get their coupons, Joann will accept them. And Michaels has a senior discount of 10% off everything if you are over 60. Michaels, Joann and AC Moore have a military discount of 15% off everything. If you have a military card, then you can get the discount.


Yet one more inconsistency in Michaels policy. The one I frequent in Colorado Springs policy is 55, automatic 20% discount.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

This article is rather dated. Joanne's, at least our local one, is getting really stinky on coupons.

Besides they are really bad on exchanges. For my birthday two of my daughter's gave me the same size bamboo knitting needles. Took one pair to Joanne's to exchange for another size. They would only give me 1/2 of the original price off a new pair. Their story is they didn't know if my daughter used a coupon or not. Obviously, it being a gift I didn't have a receipt.

I don't go to Joanne's any longer for the above reasons.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

flhusker said:


> This article is rather dated. Joanne's, at least our local one, is getting really stinky on coupons.
> 
> Besides they are really bad on exchanges. For my birthday two of my daughter's gave me the same size bamboo knitting needles. Took one pair to Joanne's to exchange for another size. They would only give me 1/2 of the original price off a new pair. Their story is they didn't know if my daughter used a coupon or not. Obviously, it being a gift I didn't have a receipt.
> 
> I don't go to Joanne's any longer for the above reasons.


Well that really stinks as you were only doing an even exchange so why was the price even an issue?


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

I bought yarns in Michael's from $4.99 at $1.99 for 3 hours only ......i used coupon too...i don't know they offer 10% discount for senior...Walmart don't offer any deal in yarns.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

norma goodrich said:


> I bought yarns in Michael's from $4.99 at $1.99 for 3 hours only ......i used coupon too...i don't know they offer 10% discount for senior...Walmart don't offer any deal in yarns.


The last time I was in Wal-Mart they had a big shopping cart full of yarn sitting in the front of the store with a big SALE sign on the cart. I looked at the yarn and walked away. They normally sell Red Heart 7 ounce skein for $2.88 well the SALE price for the Red Heart in the cart was $3.88! Sone sale.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

although a lot of you are complaining about these stores I happen to like them" in fact I enjoy the coupons and save every time I go into the store. you have to remember that they are in it too make money and just the fact that they offer coupons is a great offer as far as I am concerned. I think those that enjoy shopping there keep going. the people that don't go somewhere else . from what I have seen the others won't be missed as they stay pretty busy so must be doing something right.


Sailgurl said:


> I found this article informative. I hope it saves you some money
> http://dominodebi.typepad.com/sos/2012/06/coupon-tips-for-the-craft-store-triumvirate.html


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Where I live Michael's is a real pain. They will only take one coupon period. I no longer go there because if I return something I have to show them my drivers license even though I paid cash, I have to bring back unused yarns in 30 days (I buy for several projects at once) and they are just not nice. I go to A.C. Moore where the prices are cheaper, they are nicer and I have 3 months to bring back unused yarns.


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Didn't know about the senior citizen discount, thanks for the heads up. I am definitely going to be checking which stores offer that,


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> And at Michaels do not forget to ask for the seniors discount should it apply to you, they do not offer it automatically, you have to ask. It is 10%.


Nice to know. Thanks. I hate how they do not advertise.

If anyone has an Applebee's near them, they also offer a senior discount but do not advertise. Mention to your server and make sure it gets taken off the bill. Some will take the discount off the entire bill some off the senior total.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

RitaMarie said:


> EVERY time JoAnns has a 60% odd coupon, EVERYTHING is already on sale. Last time I was going to get their 1 pound yarn, usually $9.99 and use the 60% off...it was on sale for $8.99.
> 
> They also allow their coupon to cover one cut of material so if you bought 10 yards of the same material, your coupon covers the whole 10 yards. If you want to buy 10 skeins of the same yarn for an afghan or shawl or whatever, it only covers 1 skein....SOOOO wrong !!!


I agree 100%---a really bad way to treat customers.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

sandyridge said:


> Interesting although I have no close access to any of these stores. I get very aggravated with Joanne Fabrics as every time I get a great coupon and make a trip there I find they have a slight reduction on yarn and then that negates the coupon which can't be used on "sale items". I have experienced that so many times that I no longer make the trip only to be skunked.


we have only michaels and they do the same, reduce yarn 50cents and you cannot use coupon.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It really does vary by store, but the overall information was useful. I did not know that Hobby Lobby discounted books/magazines every day. I've never driven out to the Hobby Lobby that finally opened in our region a few years ago. The only days I seem to think about going seem to be on a Sunday, when they're closed.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I have been making multiple trips through the cashier to use multiple coupons.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I HATE, HATE, HATE, THE WAY JOANN'S RUN THEIR SALES. VERY CONFUSING. I DON'T LIVE TOO CLOSE TO J. AND CAN'T MAKE A TRIP JUST EVERY FEW DAYS TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THEIR SALE. WOULD SPEND ALL MY SAVINGS, IF ANY IN GAS. GRRAUGH!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Kaydee1944 said:


> I also have found this. They even add sale signs to premium items when there is a major calid coupon.


If it something you really want or need, ask if they can over-ride the sale price (back to the full price) so you can use the coupon. Some stores do, others don't, sometimes it depends on who you talk to in the store. Sometimes they will over ride the sale if you are a frequent shopper there and the employees recognize you. It doesn't hurt to ask. Joann's often conducts surveys, info is on your sales receipt. It doesn't hurt to mention this or any other annoyances on the survey. If a local shop isn't conforming to corporate policy, the local store will hear about it right away, and they HAVE to comply with corporate policies.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

mln25 said:


> This is what I found to be the case at a local Michael's where I live, too. They advertised 50% off entire purchase for a 3 hour time period (It was a Tuesday from 7-10 pm). I drove there and discovered that the yarn I wanted was "on sale" for $4.99 - regular price $5.99. The coupon was invalid because of the sale! With the coupon, the 5 skeins of yarn that I wanted would have cost $14.98. But because it was on "sale" it cost $24.95! I was angry and told the manager I was not impressed with their deceit! She said there was nothing she could do about it and that it was store policy. I told her I was going to contact headquarters and she just shrugged. I didn't buy the yarn, went home and when I called corporate, I had to wait and wait. Finally hung up, disgusted.


Try contacting a store's corporate headquarters via email, look for a "contact us" spot on their web site. Be very specific, as you are in this post, to get any action. Because email is so prevalent, not many headquarters answer phones any more, even if it is a store employee calling in!

What I hate is when I go to one of the stores listed in the OP expecting to use a 50% or 60% coupon, and find out at the cash register that it is on sale. I've chewed a few of them out for not posting signs about items on sale that are not listed in the sale papers. Most of the time they just shrug their shoulders, and more than once I've left the merchandise at the cash register and walked out of the store. Is that what happened with the "attempted purchase" you described in your post? Ugh....I hate when that happens.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

mln25 said:


> I wonder if headquarters cares if their Managers run their stores differently. It seems "policy" varies from store to store. Some people have great experiences, and others not.


Several years ago, I worked one school year at a Joann's store. Joann's corporate offices actually give a lot of latitude to store managers in offering sales and discounts on their own, independently from corporate. It gets very tricky. I don't know about Michaels, Hobby Lobby, or AC Moore since I've never worked for those companies and never thought to ask about this. In an earlier post, I mentioned asking if a sale price can be over ridden to allow a coupon to be used. If a store manager has decided to put something on sale that has been a slow mover, they may say yes to your request. But if the item is on sale nation or region wide as determined by corporate headquarters, they probably can't over ride the sale price for any reason, unless the item is damaged. And you may have to argue about that.

Also, if shopping during the big holiday season, Halloween through Jan. 2, please remember you may be dealing with a temporary, seasonal employee. They may be making an honest mistake. When you go to work at one of these stores, they throw a lot at you your first week or two. No matter how tired, ill, or frustrated a shopper is, a pleasant disposition on the part of the shopper will get a much more cooperative response from the employee. I could write a book about nasty things people do during the holidays, but no publisher would believe me.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Several years ago, I worked one school year at a Joann's store. Joann's corporate offices actually give a lot of latitude to store managers in offering sales and discounts on their own, independently from corporate. It gets very tricky. I don't know about Michaels, Hobby Lobby, or AC Moore since I've never worked for those companies and never thought to ask about this. In an earlier post, I mentioned asking if a sale price can be over ridden to allow a coupon to be used. If a store manager has decided to put something on sale that has been a slow mover, they may say yes to your request. But if the item is on sale nation or region wide as determined by corporate headquarters, they probably can't over ride the sale price for any reason, unless the item is damaged. And you may have to argue about that
> 
> Also, if shopping during the big holiday season, Halloween through Jan. 2, please remember you may be dealing with a temporary, seasonal employee. They may be making an honest mistake. When you go to work at one of these stores, they throw a lot at you your first week or two. No matter how tired, ill, or frustrated a shopper is, a pleasant disposition on the part of the shopper will get a much more cooperative response from the employee. I could write a book about nasty things people do during the holidays, but no publisher would believe me.


I would believe you! I have been behind some of those customers! They have even commented on the clerks physical appearance. All of us in line once told a lady, loose term, to just stop or 911 will be the next thing on the phone to prevent an incident. The manager came and escorted her out with the admonition to never darken the door again. Completely depends on your manager and if they care.


----------



## mln25 (Oct 15, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> Try contacting a store's corporate headquarters via email, look for a "contact us" spot on their web site. Be very specific, as you are in this post, to get any action. Because email is so prevalent, not many headquarters answer phones any more, even if it is a store employee calling in!
> 
> What I hate is when I go to one of the stores listed in the OP expecting to use a 50% or 60% coupon, and find out at the cash register that it is on sale. I've chewed a few of them out for not posting signs about items on sale that are not listed in the sale papers. Most of the time they just shrug their shoulders, and more than once I've left the merchandise at the cash register and walked out of the store. Is that what happened with the "attempted purchase" you described in your post? Ugh....I hate when that happens.


Yes, that is what happened to me. I left the 5 skeins at the register when she told me it was the policy and shrugged when I said I was going to contact corporate. What bothered me the most, though, was that the coupon was only valid for 3 hours, so I waited until that night and drove in the dark (which I don't like) just so I could get the good deal on the 5 skeins, only to have the yarn "on sale" at $1.00 off the regular price. Thus, they wanted me to pay $10 more than if they allowed me to use the coupon. I know it doesn't sound like a lot, but at that point it became more the principle than the money. Two customers that were in line were also disgusted and were there with coupons, too. Don't know what happened, but I bet there were a bunch of upset people with this bait and switch deal.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

mln25 said:


> Yes, that is what happened to me. I left the 5 skeins at the register when she told me it was the policy and shrugged when I said I was going to contact corporate. What bothered me the most, though, was that the coupon was only valid for 3 hours, so I waited until that night and drove in the dark (which I don't like) just so I could get the good deal on the 5 skeins, only to have the yarn "on sale" at $1.00 off the regular price. Thus, they wanted me to pay $10 more than if they allowed me to use the coupon. I know it doesn't sound like a lot, but at that point it became more the principle than the money. Two customers that were in line were also disgusted and were there with coupons, too. Don't know what happened, but I bet there were a bunch of upset people with this bait and switch deal.


From the looks of the number of posts on this thread, you and I are not alone. In fact, it looks like we are in good company! No, it's not a little thing. Most of my knitting goes to charitable donations, and I really need to use those coupons. When you give things away, the discount makes a huge difference.

The long term employees at my nearest Joann's know what I make and why I ask if something is on sale or not....I've even taken in some of the items I make to show them. It's the new hires and seasonal temps that push my patience. In my area, Joann's seems to prefer to hire young college aged kids who know nothing about sewing or crafting to fill the seasonal jobs. Asking them a question about anything in the store, you may as well be talking to a blank wall! They make all sorts of mistakes at the cash register, I have to be on my toes. Once when I left the store, before I reached my car I realized the sale total was much too low. The cashier had shuffled things around so many times (I don't know why), she over looked a $25 book. The coupon I intended to use on it was not allowed on any of the other merchandise, so I was able to go back in the store, to the same cashier, show her the receipt and point out what was wrong. She turned so pale, I thought she would pass out. I got the book, used the discount, she didn't get into trouble with the manager or loose her job. Some times, it doesn't go that well......

I don't blame anyone who has had trouble with these chain stores for not going back. If you have an alternate source for what you need, go for it. Even though I live in what I would call a medium sized city, it can still be hard to find what I really need. If I have a problem with a store, I try to get it resolved just because I don't have a lot of places to go for the same things. But, I can shift the order in which I visit the stores to take care of my shopping list. With the least favorite store at the bottom, if I can get what I need at another store(s), I don't go there. Saves me time, gas, and aggravation. It may not matter to the store I don't get to, but it matters to me.


----------



## mln25 (Oct 15, 2015)

Montana Gramma said:


> I would believe you! I have been behind some of those customers! They have even commented on the clerks physical appearance. All of us in line once told a lady, loose term, to just stop or 911 will be the next thing on the phone to prevent an incident. The manager came and escorted her out with the admonition to never darken the door again. Completely depends on your manager and if they care.


Oh, I believe you all right! I've heard people standing in line work each other up complaining loudly about having to wait and how awful the service is, etc. I usually feel sorry for the cashiers, and try to be nice, but that situation just angered me. The manager seemed like she was enjoying her "power trip". Oh well, it was'nt my loss! lol!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

mln25 said:


> Oh, I believe you all right! I've heard people standing in line work each other up complaining loudly about having to wait and how awful the service is, etc. I usually feel sorry for the cashiers, and try to be nice, but that situation just angered me. The manager seemed like she was enjoying her "power trip". Oh well, it was'nt my loss! lol!


No , I do not think the manager was enjoying her "power trip" ,it was not like that. She was doing her job of having an obnoxious , rude customer , realize she could not harass and be aggressive in the store, creating a disturbing scene and saying the things that were said. Had it escalated, I would bet the customer would have slapped the clerk. All over a coupon that could not be used with a door buster sale, clearly written on all the ads and coupon. The clerk was upset, she was only quoting store policy. Our JoAnns in Kalispell is apparently one of the good ones too as I always am treated very courteously, and thanked as I leave.
And if I cannot use that 50 /60% off coupon on what I was seeking, I find a gift to add to the box for our women's abuse center. That and the 10% VIP discount make it plausible.


----------

